# Types Of Hugs



## Shelley

'I Love You' Hug

A close cheek-to-cheek hug that says "I love you" even more with an added kiss on the lips.

'I Want You Now' Hug

A close hug with a bit of rubbing and grinding.

Big Bear Hug

Pull your partner in really, really, really close, put your arms completely around them, and squeeze tight.

Butt Squeeze Hug

A sexy, passionate hug. Pull your partner in close, lift your leg around their legs and give their butt a passionate squeeze.

Ecstatic Jump-n-Hug

Run at your partner and jump into their arms with excitement!

Encouraging Hug

Pull your partner close and give them a gentle squeeze with a light pat on the back.

Friendly Hug

Put your arms lightly around your partner's shoulders and give a gentle squeeze.

Group Hug

A hug involving multiple people - family or friends - where you all put your arms around one another.

Half Hug

A quick wrap, lightly touching your partner where your arms only go halfway around (hence, half a hug).

Hello &amp; Goodbye Hug

A quick, semi-close hug paired with a kiss on the cheek.

Hug of Joy

A semi-close hug with excitement and movement that often times includes a bit of excitement jumping.

Passionate Squeeze

Pull your partner in closely and give them a passionate squeeze as you gently kiss along their neck.

Snuggle Hug

Usually works best when sitting on a couch, etc. Drape your arm around your partner's shoulders and snuggle up in close!

Spoon Hug

While not normally thought of as a hug, the 'spoon' is essentially your arms wrapped around your partner -- a hug! While lying in bed on your side, pull your partner close and wrap your body around theirs in a 'spoon' position.

Sympathy Hug

Pull your partner close and lay their head lightly on your shoulder as you give their back a light rub.

Tree Hug

Find a large tree (perhaps while picnic-ing), and each partner wrap their arms around the tree to meet the other partner's hands.

source:romancestuck


----------



## michal_cohen

that sweet


----------



## mayyami

who knew there were so many?


----------



## SqueeKee

Cute


----------



## Noonz

very nice,,thanx alot


----------



## pla4u




----------

